# Comments



## Yves Sauder (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habe von facebook die "comments" funktion auf meinem aktuellen projekt eingebaut.Oder sagen wir ich möchte sie einsetzen. 
Irgentwie habe ich das dann auch geschafft.
Mein Problem besteht jetzt darin das die Tabelle mit der Hintergrundfarbe ( was der Content bereich ist) nicht mit den "comments" mitwächst.
Wenn jetzt also jemand ein Kommentar schreibt steht dieses auserhalb der Tabelle.

Ich kenne mich eigentlich nicht so gut aus.Habe bis jetzt alles mit "Dreamwaver" gemacht und das aktuelle Projekt mit "AdobeGoLive 9".
Aber programiertechnisch habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, indem er mir einen Weg zeigt wie ich die Tabelle "mitwachsend" mit den Kommentaren mache?

Hier die besagte seite:
http://www.partytechnik-münchen.de/version2/referenzen.html

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Januar 2011)

Im CSS sind diverse height-Angaben mit absoluten (festen) Höhen enthalten, die das Mitwachsen der DIV-Boxen  verhindern.


```
.dsR1885 /*agl rulekind: base;*/ { ... height:701px; }
#Container1 { ... height: 227px; }
```
... um mal zwei der Elemente aus dem DIV-Krautsalat hervorzuheben.

Lösung: Überprüfe deinen Code dahingehend, welche weiteren der existierenden height-Regeln hinderlich für den Dokumentfluß sind, und wandel sie in  Mindesthöhen (min-height) um.

Um in der Kürze mal bei den beiden genannten Boxen zu bleiben:

```
.dsR1885 /*agl rulekind: base;*/ { ... min-height:701px; }
#Container1 { ... min-height: 227px; }
```


----------



## Yves Sauder (30. Januar 2011)

alles klar. Dann werd ich das mal machen.
Soweit erstmal vielen dank


----------

